# Zaph ZRT 2.5



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey you guys. I picked up these bad boys and they are VERY nice. Fantastic detail and the midrange is beautiful. They can definitely take a pounding but they are not the most dynamic speaker on the block. I will get you guys a nice little (emphasize this) review when I have a little bit more time. I had a hard time finding information on these when I was trying to decide, so I thought I would start posting it for anyone looking to build them. I will also get some pictures up. 

-Matt


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bballer123 said:


> Hey you guys. I picked up these bad boys and they are VERY nice. Fantastic detail and the midrange is beautiful. They can definitely take a pounding but they are not the most dynamic speaker on the block. I will get you guys a nice little (emphasize this) review when I have a little bit more time. I had a hard time finding information on these when I was trying to decide, so I thought I would start posting it for anyone looking to build them. I will also get some pictures up.
> 
> -Matt


...and let me know when you are selling them.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Selling? Are you nuts? Not selling these guys for a while. AT LEAST a couple months.

-Matt


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bballer123 said:


> Selling? Are you nuts? Not selling these guys for a while. AT LEAST a couple months.
> 
> -Matt


I can wait that long.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

pm sent...


----------

